# Counter Strike free download full version from softpedia



## Worried From Bugs (Jul 3, 2011)

Are you fan of Counterstrike 1.6? If yes you can download it for free from softpedia legally:

See: *Counter Strike free download full version*

*Play Counter Strike 1.6 Online for free*


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 3, 2011)

You should really read before you get excited.




> Note: This is a Steam installer, which means you need a valid copy of Half-Life/Counter-Strike. The Half-Life/Counter-Strike package can be bought via Steam for €9.99.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 3, 2011)

Valid copy of TEam fortress 2 will do?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 3, 2011)

:sigh:

Read my post again.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, I'd rather play Urban Terror.

Played CS once with a friend, loved the airport-airplane map


----------



## baccilus (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't think so. you need to own Counterstrike or Half life 1.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2011)

I do own Half Life at Steam, not CS, will that do?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, everybody plays the standalone version now, the MOD was wayyyyy back in 1998., which later became a standalone(separate) game.

And yeah Urban Terror is hell of fun!


----------



## Alok (Jul 5, 2011)

I have cs1.6 and hl 1 combined.
Multiplayer is enjoying.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Well, I'd rather play Urban Terror.
> 
> Played CS once with a friend, loved the airport-airplane map



YOu sad sad man. Theonly reason people stop playing CS is when they realisze they are wasting their life , yes it is that addictive !!! I don;t even know what Urban Terror is


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 6, 2011)

mitraark said:


> I don;t even know what Urban Terror is


And still bothered to comment, eh?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

mitraark said:
			
		

> I don;t even know what Urban Terror is


Better than CS I must say.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 6, 2011)

Nothing beats a night out at Zapak with your clan memebers


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 6, 2011)

mitraark said:


> I don;t even know what Urban Terror is



lol...seriously


----------



## KDroid (Aug 27, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Nothing beats a night out at Zapak with your clan memebers



Yeaahhh! Exactly!


----------

